# Sex & The City Movie trailer



## Juneplum (Dec 16, 2007)

i. can't. wait.

Sex and the City (2008) trailer-no-1


----------



## dizzygoo82 (Dec 16, 2007)

I know!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I saw that trailer and I got SO excited!


----------



## Hilly (Dec 16, 2007)

I heard they are signed to do a SATC 1, 2, and 3.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks for the link!  I am jazzed to see it.  I used to watch that show religiously.   DH loves it too, which is really funny if you knew what he did for a living.  He is such a man of opposites.


----------



## Mandypaul (Dec 16, 2007)

i am so exited for this movie and i have just heard that there will be a number 2 aswell so yay. I do hope it will be good i have high hopes for it but you never know how it will translate to the big screen, like the simpsons movie that just didnt work for me.


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 17, 2007)

ahh i'm so excited!!!!


----------



## athenav (Dec 17, 2007)

I love sex in the city, Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Mo6ius (Dec 17, 2007)

OMG, can't wait till May. I loveeeee those wonderful women... especially Samantha lol <3


----------



## lsperry (Dec 17, 2007)

Can't wait to see it, either....


----------



## n_c (Dec 17, 2007)

Yay!!! Cant wait


----------



## miss_supra (Dec 17, 2007)

I really can't wait, and I am dragging my boyfriend down with me!


----------



## j_absinthe (Dec 18, 2007)

Pfft, bring on 'The Dark Knight' already.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Dec 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_Pfft, bring on 'The Dark Knight' already.




_

 
Ha, i agree, Dark Knight looks awesome!!!!

but, I'm still a big SATC fan!!! Can't wait!


----------



## gabi1129 (Dec 19, 2007)

i cannot wait for this movie! hopefully it doesnt blow.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Dec 20, 2007)

i cannot wait!!! im dying to see what happens with carrie and big! and to see what charlottes baby looks like! i have the series box set and i've probably seen every episode like 4 times at least


----------



## chameleonmary (Dec 21, 2007)

I am giddy thinking about it! Helllllo lovveerrr!


----------



## Susanne (May 8, 2008)

I am really excited about the movie now!! It will come to cinemas here on May 29th. I will love the movie!

On May 28th I have to deliver my second and last diploma thesis - so I can enjoy the movie with my girls one day later and celebrate I have finished the work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How great is this? And the three part collection will be released as well! Can't wait


----------



## couturesista (May 8, 2008)

I thought it was being released on May 30th? I'm extra excited, I took the day off from work so I can have an entire Diva's Day. My friends and I are going to the Spa, Lunch, the MOvie and then Happy Hour, Cosmos all around!


----------



## Susanne (May 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_I thought it was being released on May 30th? I'm extra excited, I took the day off from work so I can have an entire Diva's Day. My friends and I are going to the Spa, Lunch, the MOvie and then Happy Hour, Cosmos all around!_

 
Oh, I am German and movies always come out on Thursdays here


----------



## thewickedstyle (May 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_I thought it was being released on May 30th? I'm extra excited, I took the day off from work so I can have an entire Diva's Day. My friends and I are going to the Spa, Lunch, the MOvie and then Happy Hour, Cosmos all around!_

 
What a great idea! It comes out near my bday and my friends were asking what we were doing this year. That sounds perfect!


----------



## coachkitten (May 10, 2008)

I can't wait until this movie comes out!  There have been many reviews that have been very positive towards this movie and when the girls were on Oprah she said that this movie will not disappoint SATC fans.  That made me even more excited!!!


----------



## benzito_714 (May 11, 2008)

aww man I am a little underwhelmed by the trailer. For some reason I don't want carrie and big to get married it seems too sudden
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am interested to see J. Hudson, Charlotte's adoption (was it successful or not) and Miranda-she brightens my day with her wit.


----------



## coachkitten (May 11, 2008)

Who says that they are going to actually get married?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't know anything but I am just saying!


----------

